# Computadora Sony será una pulsera



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/14090581/849753439/name/Computadoras Sony del futuro seran pulseras.pps

Saludos !


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 14, 2010)

naaaaa.......yo quiero uno!!!!!

me haces acordar que el otro dia me mostraron algo parecido, pero esta compu se hace con 5 lapiceras....

http://my.opera.com/karellen1975/blog/show.dml/195412


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2010)

* .**Muy buena la de lapiceras , circula en emails esa .**La pregunta es . . .  ¿En que tono querés la pulserita? **Evidentemente Sony le apunta al mercado de las pasarelas * 
*




* * Saludos  ! *


----------



## Meliklos (Jul 14, 2010)

y bue....las mujeres son mas consumidoras!!!

....somos...jeje


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

Yo quisiera una asi...

Minuto 7:40 
es mi sueño llegar a vivir para verlo.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxKudIiDu6Y&feature=related
pd. no se si existan...
saludos


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jul 22, 2010)

Lo de sony es pura ficcion :s


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 22, 2010)

No creo que en la actualidad exista, pero me parece que dentro de 5 años nos vamos a encontrar con cosas mas impresionante que estas. Saludos


----------



## Foox (Jul 22, 2010)

yo estoy esperando que alguien haga un multisim, livewire o algun simulador de circuitos para el Blackberry.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2010)

quisiera que alguien subiera al transporte publico en mexico con una de esas pulseritas, (creo que seria el primero en pensar en asaltar al tipo)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2010)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Lo de sony es pura ficcion :s


 




luchosexto dijo:


> No creo que en la actualidad exista, pero me parece que dentro de 5 años nos vamos a encontrar con cosas mas impresionante que estas. Saludos


 

Título: Computadora Sony* será *una pulsera 




Helminto G. dijo:


> quisiera que alguien subiera al transporte publico en mexico con una de esas pulseritas, (creo que seria el primero en pensar en asaltar al tipo)


 



			
				Helminto G. [B dijo:
			
		

> VOZ DE MACHO[/B] ;334675] ¡ Entregame la pulserita !


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2010)

naaaa, no soy ladron....     a  lo mucho estafador....


----------



## lubeck (Jul 23, 2010)

> VOZ DE MACHO[/B] ;334675] ¡ Entregame la pulserita !


que bueno que asi fuera...

no se toman la molestia ni de hablar... nada mas te ponen la navaja y les entregas todo lo que traigas


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2010)

si, hasta lo ue no les pides


edito: lo que no les piden


----------



## lubeck (Jul 23, 2010)

> lo que no les piden


ah.. pero eso si o no helminto... te dan un codigo para que ya no te vuelva a asaltar otro compa... y hasta eso son buenas gentes...ya que te quitaron la pulsera,calculadora,reloj,dinero,et.etc te preguntan si traes para el pasaje y te dan de tu dinero  que poca...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2010)

jaaaa, si me ha pasado, o un tipo que termina siendo un conocido, o que no traes nada y te dicen hay p la otra


----------

